# 8th Anniversary Logo Contest - FINAL VOTE



## jeff (Nov 14, 2011)

Here are the 3 finalists for the *8th Anniversary Logo Contest*

Good luck to the finalists! Feel free to post comments below, but let's not try to sway the vote with critique or compliment of any one entry.

The semi-final vote was HERE.

The original contest announcement and rules are HERE.

A 


B 

C


----------



## ericw95 (Nov 14, 2011)

YES!  I'm number 1 (as in first to vote).  Congrats to the finalists.


----------



## Bree (Nov 15, 2011)

#2!
:smile-big::smile-big::smile-big:


----------



## Justturnin (Nov 15, 2011)

#3....the story of my life.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 16, 2011)

just got my vote in!


----------



## jeff (Nov 16, 2011)

Keep the votes coming!


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 16, 2011)

VOTED!


----------



## jeff (Nov 17, 2011)

Come on, friends! Let's get those votes in!


----------



## redbulldog (Nov 19, 2011)

Voted


----------



## desertrat (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm in

John H


----------



## witz1976 (Nov 19, 2011)

My civic duties are done.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## BradG (Nov 19, 2011)

Voted


----------



## Sully (Nov 19, 2011)

Voted


----------



## Lenny (Nov 19, 2011)

Voted!

Will there be jury duty now?


----------



## markgum (Nov 20, 2011)

30 hours to go... 
*Time to VOTE! ! !*
:highfive:


----------



## alphageek (Nov 20, 2011)

Only a day or so left!!!


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 21, 2011)

When does the fat lady sing?

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

MartinPens said:


> When does the fat lady sing?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner



"This poll will close on 11-21-2011 at 07:53 PM"


----------



## jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

We have a winner!

Congrats to Martin Osborn ([profile]MartinPens[/profile]) for his winning entry.

Thanks to ALL the great entries. Although Martin's entry is the clear favorite in the finals, there was a lot of stiff competition along the way.


Thanks, Martin!!


----------



## jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

Any of the other entrants who wish to post their entries may do so now in this thread.

Thanks to all of you for your excellent effort. Keep those creative juices cooking for next year!


----------



## alphageek (Nov 21, 2011)

MartinPens said:


> When does the fat lady sing?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner



Congrats Martin!!


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 21, 2011)

Wahooo I won! 
Thanks, everyone, for voting! 
Now comes the hard part - choosing where to spend the moola.

Martin


----------



## boxerman (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats Martin.


----------



## BtBldr (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats Martin. let's go shopping.


----------



## studioso (Nov 21, 2011)

As the runner up (I'm the proud creator of the number 8/ink bottle logo) I DEMAND A RECOUNT!

Jokes aside, congrats Martin, your logo was very clearly the favorite from the getgo.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 21, 2011)

Congratulations Martin.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Nov 21, 2011)

Martin you had a great design there. I especially liked the dead and live centers that you incorporated into the design. The other designs were very well done as well, but your just happened to pull in all of the elements. Congratulations. Next year you will need to incorporate a collet chuck and threading die.  :biggrin:


----------



## markgum (Nov 22, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Martin you had a great design there. I especially liked the dead and live centers that you incorporated into the design. The other designs were very well done as well, but your just happened to pull in all of the elements. Congratulations. Next year you will need to incorporate a collet chuck and threading die. :biggrin:


 
what he said.


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Glad to be a contributing member of this fine group. I'm working on a "tightened" version of the logo for the mugs. I hope a lot of members get their mugs this year. I sure enjoy drinking my coffee in last years mug. Now I can have two mugs going at the same time! : )

I hope we will all fill this thread with a big thanks to Jeff for all the hard work he puts in to make this a great forum! Thanks Jeff!!

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## melogic (Nov 22, 2011)

Congratulations Martin!!! I too enjoy the mugs. I have one from every year and I enjoy them. I have them on a shelf above the dining room table and I use them as often as I can. Look forward to getting one with this logo on it. Again, congratulations!!!!!


----------

